# How to survive Winter?



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi everyone. I just have a teeny little question. How do Betta Fish make it through Winter? I know they are very hardy but how do they? Every other year, we have Blackouts. What am I supposed to do? It's all cold and Winter's a few months. :| How do you guys/gals have your Betta survive?


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

I've the power go out once with my fish and turtle. We took all the animals and us to a smaller room and put a carotene heater up. Everyone was good. Another idea is: blankets. They can keep the tank warm.


----------



## Aahnay (Jul 3, 2012)

Perhaps put the chemical hand warmers under the blankets? And you can buy battery powered air too. In another thread we talked about this a little bit. One person said to buy the battery powered air that are used for live bait as they are like 10 bucks instead of the 80 dollar price for the ones they sell for pets.

Also, keep the tanks on a piece of foam, its insulative, will help both ways. Hmm. I wonder if you could use the foil-bubble-foil insulation? Perhaps have a pre-built box, lined with it, and put the tanks in the box. 

It shouldnt touch the box or the tanks though, needs space to reflect all back the way it came. Could work and may be useful if the power was out for really long periods.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

OK. Winter's still far away, I just want to be ready. I guess I'll use a blanket. Hopefully, there will be no Blackouts when Winter comes..


----------

